# Lapierre Spicy 40/42



## Deleted 100301 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich suche ein Lapierre Spicy, Rahmen, Teil-, oder Komplettbike. Größe 42 oder 40 cm.

Grüße Peter


----------

